# Dodge 5500 auto 4x4 Dump



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

well I bought a new 2008 5500 today. Yes I said new it has 100 miles on it. Looking for some feed back on them . Im putting a 9.2 polly VX2 Boss on it and a sander. It will be done in 10 days I will take some pics then.  Thanks Wade


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

IDOCTORTREES;803182 said:


> well I bought a new 2008 5500 today. Yes I said new it has 100 miles on it. Looking for some feed back on them . Im putting a 9.2 polly VX2 Boss on it and a sander. It will be done in 10 days I will take some pics then.  Thanks Wade


how about some pics now


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Im waiting for it to get shipped from MI


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

IDOCTORTREES;803188 said:


> Im waiting for it to get shipped from MI


oh lol I guess this is a teeser thread like I had for my 350 haha


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;803185 said:


> how about some pics now


Yea X2! Thats like dangling meat in front of a tiger! Whuts up with the TEASE wade? LOL


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Just subscribing so I will get a notification when the pics are posted lol.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

congratulations on you new truck


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks cant wait to get it.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

let me know how it works out for you. kinda brave getting an 08, first years on all the new diesels were a bit rough from what ive heard.

ive been looking at the dodge med duty chassis cabs for our new dump, ive found some really good deals on them compared to 450/550's

i like that they come standard with 7k front axles where you have to be careful to look for that on the fords, not all of them have the 7k.

some guy on here had trouble with his dodge 5500 overheating while the plow was on and the dealer and chrysler were giving him a hard time about it.


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

sounds like one sweet truck cant wait till you got pictures up


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

IDOCTORTREES;803182 said:


> well I bought a new 2008 5500 today. Yes I said new it has 100 miles on it. Looking for some feed back on them . Im putting a 9.2 polly VX2 Boss on it and a sander. It will be done in 10 days I will take some pics then.  Thanks Wade


Not to be a (fill in the blank with your favorite explicative) here, but I would have looked for feedback BEFORE buying the truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WilliamOak;803223 said:


> Just subscribing so I will get a notification when the pics are posted lol.


Ditto.......


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

wade i know we have been asking you for years but have you had a chance to line up the equip yet? and snap a couple of pics? i am usually not one to ask but what you have shown us you have an impressive fleet just keeps me pushing and knowing that it can be done with hard work and dedication


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

2COR517;803745 said:


> Not to be a (fill in the blank with your favorite explicative) here, but I would have looked for feedback BEFORE buying the truck.


Thats ok I have 3 08 3/4 tons love emm---just asking what others thought about the 5500wesport


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

how many trucks are you up to now man?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Alot ? Not to be a a$$ but I will have to go count all of them. 22---25 w/plows


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

here 's your 5500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

verrrrrrry nice


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

AA+ Landscaping;803853 said:


> here 's your 5500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What's a Cummings?????


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

TGM;803919 said:


> What's a Cummings?????


Glad you asked!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

cummins----


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

cummins------- all better


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

2COR517;803923 said:


> Glad you asked!


haha somebody had to..


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

cant wait to see 'em!


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

is that the biggest trailer a dodge can pull?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

sjosephlawncare;804531 said:


> is that the biggest trailer a dodge can pull?


I was going to ask if he had a W/D hitch on there.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

just to bad you cant put a plow on the front of that thing with out VOIDING THE WARRANTY. Was looking to buy one unit the deaker told me that line. 

Cummins Diesel + plow = VOID


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

ServiceOnSite;804611 said:


> just to bad you cant put a plow on the front of that thing with out VOIDING THE WARRANTY. Was looking to buy one unit the deaker told me that line.
> 
> Cummins Diesel + plow = VOID


what?
I think you mean Chevy


----------



## sam973 (Jan 20, 2004)

ServiceOnSite;804611 said:


> just to bad you cant put a plow on the front of that thing with out VOIDING THE WARRANTY. Was looking to buy one unit the deaker told me that line.
> 
> Cummins Diesel + plow = VOID


You need to find yourself a new dealer. Dodge offers a plow prep for that truck. Plow prep can be ordered on 2500, 3500, 4500, and 5500. On the 4500 and 5500 they even offer it in the 2wd trucks.

Find a dealer with a clue.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey . Thanks my truck came with the snow plow prep.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

sam973;804881 said:


> You need to find yourself a new dealer. Dodge offers a plow prep for that truck. Plow prep can be ordered on 2500, 3500, 4500, and 5500. On the 4500 and 5500 they even offer it in the 2wd trucks.
> 
> Find a dealer with a clue.


Why not a 1500 snow plow prep? I cant put this 8'2vee on my half ton?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't know why but around hear you never se Dodge 4500 or 5500 trucks. They look like a nice truck. I realy like the Cummins. I wish you could get Cummins ic Chey and GMC.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

lots of tow trucks popping up in this area in the new Dodge 5500 series


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

what is the difference between the dodge 5500 and sterling? is it just the badges? and the price?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

same animal priceing might be more or less 
I found this pic of one on a truck body page i think sterling has it on there page too


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Sterling and Dodge 45-55's are the same truck, different badge. To bad Sterling is not in business anymore...


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

T-MAN;805156 said:


> Sterling and Dodge 45-55's are the same truck, different badge. To bad Sterling is not in business anymore...


and the sterlings have one hella ugly grill on the front imo


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

chcav1218;805160 said:


> and the sterlings have one hella ugly grill on the front imo


I agree, and the mirrors look awfully small for such a big truck


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

chcav1218;805160 said:


> and the sterlings have one hella ugly grill on the front imo


Ya, the Dodge is alot better looking truck IMO.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

sam973;804881 said:


> You need to find yourself a new dealer. Dodge offers a plow prep for that truck. Plow prep can be ordered on 2500, 3500, 4500, and 5500. On the 4500 and 5500 they even offer it in the 2wd trucks.
> 
> Find a dealer with a clue.


Those are the words right out of the salemans mouth. " with a diesel in this truck you cannot put a plow on it. Period. "


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

ServiceOnSite;805196 said:


> Those are the words right out of the salemans mouth. " with a diesel in this truck you cannot put a plow on it. Period. "


"Salesmans mouth" is golden ?

Take a look at western sites quick match, you can hang anything they sell on a 4500. I guess they did not talk to your salesman for consultation LOL. 
Boss has the same deal, the diesel is the only truck listed on there site too. Even the quad cab trucks can hang whatever ya like.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Maybe he is just being dick becuase it doesnt have a plow prep. But I just went on Build a Dodge picked the longest wheelbase and it allowed my a plow prep.. But then again its an 08 and a CTD and as we all know Dodge likes to change there mind weekly on a snow plow prep. It was like this for the last 15 years. Look around you may to travel a bit. but the salesman is a nit wit. Get him to build you one. Then he will se on comp as he is making up tag you can order plow prep. Then talk deal on the 08


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Looks like the standard front axle is 7K and the optional axle is 10,827lbs either way I'd hang a plow on her.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Here is a link to an 09 window sticker Clearly states pllow prep and you can only get CTD in 4500+5500. Next year its all 3500,4500,5500 only come with CTD only 2500 will get a hemi. But I would find a new dealer and salesman. They built that truck to raise the bar on Ford and Chevy. The last thing they need is to hear complaints about no Snow plows. If you really want this dealers truck as to talk to the regional rep about it. And get a dealer installed plow prep. I am sure its no more than a skid plate. Since the front GVWR is probably maxed out and you got have tow package for extra cooler. plus I bet its the AISIN tranny. Go above his head and screw him on the sale.

http://www.dodge.com/hostc/getWindowStickerPdf.do?vin=3D6WD76L79G546452

http://www.galeanasvandykedodge.net/new-inventory/vehicle-details.htm?vehicleId=3f6f9eb3404638b5008f5fc268c03657

Here a 2008 quad cab 4500 with Dump and pllow prep

http://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/medium-duty-trucks/find/listing/2008-DODGE-4500-94405746


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

All the automatic Dodge C.C. trucks have the aisin trans.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

ServiceOnSite;805196 said:


> Those are the words right out of the salemans mouth. " with a diesel in this truck you cannot put a plow on it. Period. "


then i would thanks i will just go to my ford dealer then

This is an option that you would want to pay more for ???

Ultra-Clean Diesel System $ 995
Includes High Capacity EGR, Diesel
Oxidation Catalyst, Particulate
Filter and NOx Storing Catalyst


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

cat320;805346 said:


> then i would thanks i will just go to my ford dealer then
> 
> This is an option that you would want to pay more for ???
> 
> ...


Hmm a Ford. Lets see twin turbo. And if one blows its a cab off repair. Many other repairs are cab off also. That truck has to be the worst design for a diesel. Lets hope they smarten up with the new motor. Oh did I mention poor zfuel mileage. These are some great selling points. Oh yeah and a Weak tranny. Sorry but the 6.4 is like a 03 6.0 its a huge gamble. You could get a good one. But no matter what you lose in the long run on resale. Dodges are out selling Fords 3-2 in the 4500-450... lines. These ford guys are living on loyalty not a better truck.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey serviceone. I see you have a bunch of Chevys. I think you are remembering what they told you when you look at the new Chevy. Now there is a truck they dont like to put plows on. Dodge made those 4500 and 5500 to be upfitter friendly. ANd jacked up the front end specs to hold heavy plows. Even the new 2500+3500 series got an upgrade. Sorry you still buy oout of date stuff off a company that will soon be gone


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

BigDave12768;805364 said:


> . Dodges are out selling Fords 3-2 in the 4500-450... lines.


You got any proof of that?

It is just kinda hard to believe seeing that Ford out sells Dodge nearly 2 to 1 in the 250-350 size.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

BigDave12768;805364 said:


> Hmm a Ford. Lets see twin turbo. And if one blows its a cab off repair. Many other repairs are cab off also. That truck has to be the worst design for a diesel. Lets hope they smarten up with the new motor. Oh did I mention poor zfuel mileage. These are some great selling points. Oh yeah and a Weak tranny. Sorry but the 6.4 is like a 03 6.0 its a huge gamble. You could get a good one. But no matter what you lose in the long run on resale. Dodges are out selling Fords 3-2 in the 4500-450... lines. These ford guys are living on loyalty not a better truck.


These new trucks may be good trucks but before this dodge had nothing good after the power wagons of the early '70's in my opinion. they have had there share of problems including trannies with the diesel.
no body mentioned that $995 option would pay extra for that ???


----------



## jtslawncare (Nov 29, 2008)

Not tryin to be a dick to anyone, but did you get any pics yet Wade?


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

cat320;805470 said:


> These new trucks may be good trucks but before this dodge had nothing good after the power wagons of the early '70's in my opinion. they have had there share of problems including trannies with the diesel.
> no body mentioned that $995 option would pay extra for that ???


I think you are grasping at straws. If you buy a new ford f550 it list the 6.4 as like 6k option. Dodge doesnt list the motor as an option since you cant get a hemi in this line. So they listed an emmision. So what. I think they listed it becuase of the tree huggers. People know they bought a clean burning diesel.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I kinda like the new dodges not grasping at anything. i have seen junk come from all 3 of them . no way would i touch the ford twin turbo .I have had gm,now ford was looking at the dodge but didn't want to touch it back when they came out with the grill hood combo. Had heard guy complaining about them too. just pic of the draw if you get a decent one. 

So that tree hugger option is just that an option you would not have to by it then?


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

BigDave12768;805386 said:


> Hey serviceone. I see you have a bunch of Chevys. I think you are remembering what they told you when you look at the new Chevy. Now there is a truck they dont like to put plows on. Dodge made those 4500 and 5500 to be upfitter friendly. ANd jacked up the front end specs to hold heavy plows. Even the new 2500+3500 series got an upgrade. Sorry you still buy oout of date stuff off a company that will soon be gone


No i know where i was when i asked about there trucks. The Chevy/GMC dealer has no problem putting a plow on there trucks. As for my trucks, i buy trucks that run and work everyday. Might be a little older but they all work. Its a lot easier to keep a fleet of GM's running then most others.

As far as GM being gone i dont think so. How many times had dodge been bought and sold?ussmileyflag


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

jtslawncare;805508 said:


> Not tryin to be a dick to anyone, but did you get any pics yet Wade?


The truck will be here on friday. You could look it up ? Its at Monro auto in Monro ,MI


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

opps---Monroe Dodge------- Monroe MI


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice buy, gotta love the dodge. What type of body are you getting put on the back of it?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

I bought it with a dump body already on it for 34k


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*WE WANT PICS:realmad::realmad::realmad:*


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

yes the only option in the 45/5500 dodge trucks is the cummins, and you can get the v10 in the fords or the powerstroke. do you all realize the 6.7L cummins is a urea injected diesel? yes 7K axles are standard whereas optional on the ford 450/550 trucks which have a 6K axle standard.

there is no way dodge is outselling the ford 450/550 trucks, 

ive heard of the new cummins blowing turbos as well, so dont act like its only on ford.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

No urea in the 2008 dodge


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

ProTouchGrounds;806876 said:


> yes the only option in the 45/5500 dodge trucks is the cummins, and you can get the v10 in the fords or the powerstroke. do you all realize the 6.7L cummins is a urea injected diesel? yes 7K axles are standard whereas optional on the ford 450/550 trucks which have a 6K axle standard.
> 
> there is no way dodge is outselling the ford 450/550 trucks,
> 
> ive heard of the new cummins blowing turbos as well, so dont act like its only on ford.


Hmm blown Turbo in a Dodge is about a 4-6 hour fix maybe. Ford is a 34-36 hour fix?? Shop rate of 69/hr Ford 2346 just for labor!!!! Dodge would be 300. Now lets take into consideration that your Ford has twice the chance to blow one becuase it has 2!!!!!. The diffrence between a Dodge and Ford blowing a turbo is a couple days down to 2 weeks down.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

BigDave I don't believe he was really arguing the aspect on ease of replacement / cost (labor) of a turbo on either engine, just the fact that the dodge isnt perfect. And hey, I own a dodge so I dont want no trouble from you! lol


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WilliamOak;806961 said:


> And hey, I own a GAS dodge so I dont want no trouble from you! lol


There, fixed for ya Colin.


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

so what's this thread about?


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

sjosephlawncare;806988 said:


> so what's this thread about?


Constant stream of BS till he posts pics then I think everybody might stop arguing. I'm looking forward to pics since friday is my birthday, be a good present


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

ProTouchGrounds;806876 said:


> yes the only option in the 45/5500 dodge trucks is the cummins, and you can get the v10 in the fords or the powerstroke. do you all realize the 6.7L cummins is a urea injected diesel? yes 7K axles are standard whereas optional on the ford 450/550 trucks which have a 6K axle standard.
> 
> there is no way dodge is outselling the ford 450/550 trucks,
> 
> ive heard of the new cummins blowing turbos as well, so dont act like its only on ford.


Not that I really want to argue with you or anybody especially after my above post, or worse look like I'm on bigdaves side, but I think its pretty much a given fact that your more likely to have problems with a 6.0L or a 6.4L compared to a cummins. I have been told and read about the DPFs giving the cummins issues, but other than that they are a solid engine. Not to sound like I hate fords either, I love the new style as far as comfort goes.

And dave, in pretty much every time you post you rape the fact that the fords require a cab removal to do an oil change practically, but I personally know a guy who replaced his 6.0L after an electrical issue caused his injectors to stick wide open, flooding the engine with fuel, and resulting in a bent crank when he started it the next time. He did NOT remove the cab, although I have no facts to back up exactly how, Next time I see him I'll ask exactly what he did and post it here.


----------



## MaineF250 (Dec 12, 2007)

I personally know of ten 6.0l 4x4 F550s that have never had the heads removed, never blown a turbo or never seen a shop. They range between a 2003 (first year) and a 2007 and NONE of them ever saw any garage except for the regular oil changes we gave them. They were all wreckers and got the snot beat out of them on a regular basis. For every story where someone's "buddy" had a truck that blew up there are 1000 more successful ones. 

The only thing dodge has going for them is the Chummins. A friend of mine has put two injection pumps ($1500 a piece) and FIVE transmissions ($2500 a piece) in his '98 Cummins in the four years he has owned it, I have put a clutch in my Ford but nothing else. It doesn't mean every Dodge is a piece of crap, just his.

typical Ford/Chevy/Dodge pissing contest going on here


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> No urea in the 2008 dodge


then im sorry about my incorrect statement, The current cummins 6.7L meets the soon to be imposed 2010.5 EPA NoX requiremnts where the DMax and PSD have to redesign the current offerings to be in compliance. So from a few articles I read it made it sound that the current cummins had urea in order to meet the future requirements.



> Hmm blown Turbo in a Dodge is about a 4-6 hour fix maybe. Ford is a 34-36 hour fix?? Shop rate of 69/hr Ford 2346 just for labor!!!! Dodge would be 300. Now lets take into consideration that your Ford has twice the chance to blow one becuase it has 2!!!!!. The diffrence between a Dodge and Ford blowing a turbo is a couple days down to 2 weeks down.


hmmm, have we hit a nerve somewhere? whats all this hostility? we have owned dodges, chevys and fords so no one can call us brand biased. where are you getting your repair estimates from? a dodge shop working on a ford? a good shop can have an 08 superduty cab off in about an hour which gives you full access to the motor for many more things than just turbo replacements. so if adding an extra hour to to a 4 hour repair, or not taking a cab off and having to work around restrictions therefore adding an hour or two, whats the difference? yes i know the cummins has alot of room being an I6.

and yes, the cummins has had its fair share of emissions nightmares as the dmax and psd have had as well. we are all in this boat together and might as well buy up the lube in bulk b/c the EPA is not done with us yet.

and by the way, torqueshift trannys are very well built and can handle quite a bit of power in their stock form up to about 500hp, and this is straight from several tuning shops.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Awe common guy's just let Wade show this bloody truck already. Who really cares who makes the best truck if you think yours is the best then shut up and drive it and stop complaining about the other brands. LOL


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

DeVries;807574 said:


> . Who really cares who makes the best truck if you think yours is the best then shut up and drive it and stop complaining about the other brands. LOL


Where's the fun in that?

Glad I drive an old chevy gas job. No turbos for me to worry about.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

2COR517;807580 said:


> Where's the fun in that?
> 
> Glad I drive an old chevy gas job. No turbos for me to worry about.


I wish I had a turbo to worry about on my chevy gas job lol. payup


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

sven_502;807588 said:


> I wish I had a turbo to worry about on my chevy gas job lol. payup


That would wake up the ole Yukon. I think a supercharger would be much more effective for plowing  I mean, I don't have time to wait for the turbo to kick in Plus waking up all the dogs in the neighborhood at 2am.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Just got my truck . To dark for pics I will do some pics this weekend. Drove it to dinner .Man I love it...


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

2COR517;807594 said:


> That would wake up the ole Yukon. I think a supercharger would be much more effective for plowing  I mean, I don't have time to wait for the turbo to kick in Plus waking up all the dogs in the neighborhood at 2am.


Your right a supercharger would do me better plowing, but turbos dont rob power constantly, and I figure a properly tuned engine with todays tuning abilities wouldnt lag too much anyway. Meaning when I cruise on the highway I could still get my current 21mpg, probably better as the engine would run more efficient. I dont need anymore power plowing, because I would be tempted to push the truck harder, and regardless of what anybody says, it'll kill the truck faster. The turbo would be more for playing or pulling heavy stuff if I did. I really like how I can get 21 highway, it offsets the sh*t 11-15 around town.

Doctortrees, cant wait to see the truck.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

sven_502;807607 said:


> Your right a supercharger would do me better plowing, but turbos dont rob power constantly.


A supercharger consumes very little power when not producing boost, however they will consume far more under boost than a turbo. But a turbo also won't give you the kick in the pants reaction that a SC will. wesport

I'm actually in preparations to setup a turbo equipped gas engine in a plow equipped truck. Should be interesting.


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm anxiously awaiting the pics. How long before you have it painted to match the rest of the fleet with the yellow accents?


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

B&B;807627 said:


> A supercharger consumes very little power when not producing boost, however they will consume far more under boost than a turbo. But a turbo also won't give you the kick in the pants reaction that a SC will. wesport
> 
> I'm actually in preparations to setup a turbo equipped gas engine in a plow equipped truck. Should be interesting.


I understood they dont use too much power when not under boost, but also thought that it was wasteful to run constantly, so thats why I liked the concept of a turbo. Not saying superchargers aren't cool, but I love the turbo whistle. Please message me when you start this thread for your turbo gas plowtruck, Id love to follow that.

Doctortrees, sorry to cause your thread to go so far off, but you probably understood when you posted that that was going to happen lol.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

sven_502;807635 said:


> Doctortrees, sorry to cause your thread to go so far off, but you probably understood when you posted that that was going to happen lol.


This thread started falling apart right about post #28


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

2COR517;807647 said:


> This thread started falling apart right about post #28


Now now no pointing fingers.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

sven_502;807635 said:


> I understood they dont use too much power when not under boost, but also thought that it was wasteful to run constantly.


 No more really than an A/C compressor when the A/C isn't tuned on. Basically just freewheeling along for the ride. And just like a turbo they will increase volumetric efficiency under non boost conditions so MPG's can actually be raised.



sven_502;807635 said:


> Please message me when you start this thread for your turbo gas plowtruck, Id love to follow that.


Having a tough time working out the details and odds/ends but it should be quite interesting...and enjoyable once it's ready.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DeVries;807574 said:


> Awe common guy's just let Wade show this bloody truck already. Who really cares who makes the best truck if you think yours is the best then shut up and drive it and stop complaining about the other brands. LOL


What in the world is wrong with you?

A Hollander not up for an argument?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

B&B;807652 said:


> .... they will increase volumetric efficiency under non boost conditions so MPG's can actually be raised.


So what you're saying is that it would be a wise, reasonable, completely justifiable decision to install a SC on the truck?



B&B;807652 said:


> I'm actually in preparations to setup a turbo equipped gas engine in a plow equipped truck. Should be interesting.


You should skip this amateur stuff and go straight to a Pratt & Whitney turbine. That would be fun when you go to Autozone for a headlight bulb and they ask you what you have for an engine.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

see what you started wade!


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

2COR517;807779 said:


> You should skip this amateur stuff and go straight to a Pratt & Whitney turbine. That would be fun when you go to Autozone for a headlight bulb and they ask you what you have for an engine.


Pratt & Whitney? They are complete garbage... I'm a crew cheif for F-16s in the USAF and the General Electric is 10 times better... all in the design of the augmentor and reliability stats...

lol Sorry, everyone else was bickering about something so I figured I would start in too!


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;807773 said:


> What in the world is wrong with you?
> 
> A Hollander not up for an argument?
> 
> Well no-one around here argues with me cause I'm always right


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

ProTouchGrounds;807288 said:


> then im sorry about my incorrect statement, The current cummins 6.7L meets the soon to be imposed 2010.5 EPA NoX requiremnts where the DMax and PSD have to redesign the current offerings to be in compliance. So from a few articles I read it made it sound that the current cummins had urea in order to meet the future requirements.
> 
> hmmm, have we hit a nerve somewhere? whats all this hostility? we have owned dodges, chevys and fords so no one can call us brand biased. where are you getting your repair estimates from? a dodge shop working on a ford? a good shop can have an 08 superduty cab off in about an hour which gives you full access to the motor for many more things than just turbo replacements. so if adding an extra hour to to a 4 hour repair, or not taking a cab off and having to work around restrictions therefore adding an hour or two, whats the difference? yes i know the cummins has alot of room being an I6.
> 
> ...


A cab off an 08 in an hour? You have to let me know where this shop is. I need to do my wheel joint I bet they could do it in 10 minutes. ANd no they cant handle 500hp. Wow I really need my big boots for all the crap you just dropped in this post


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

B&B;807627 said:


> A supercharger consumes very little power when not producing boost, however they will consume far more under boost than a turbo. But a turbo also won't give you the kick in the pants reaction that a SC will. wesport
> 
> I'm actually in preparations to setup a turbo equipped gas engine in a plow equipped truck. Should be interesting.


If you get the bugs worked out it should be great. I've driven a fair number of supercharged vehicles and they are superb. Definitely a better choice then Turbo for low speed applications, though that GE turbine could be nice


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

2COR517;807580 said:


> Where's the fun in that?
> 
> Glad I drive an old chevy gas job. No turbos for me to worry about. But I do worry about my front suspension


There you go... Fixed it for you Palmer.

Everyone else had something to say about every truck so I figured I would have to complain too


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I looked at the 5500, but I don't drive enough to justify the diesel, my 3500 Chevy has 30,000 on it after 4 seasons (2005). If the growth happens as I think I'll need a bigger truck any way either cdl beater, or little larger.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;808379 said:


> There you go... Fixed it for you Palmer.


You realize what you've set yourself up for now?

When you least expect it, I'll get you.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

2COR517;808419 said:


> You realize what you've set yourself up for now?
> 
> When you least expect it, I'll get you.


I guess Ill have to wait.... ussmileyflag


----------



## juspayme (Jan 4, 2006)

2COR517;803745 said:


> Not to be a (fill in the blank with your favorite explicative) here, but I would have looked for feedback BEFORE buying the truck.[/QUOTEnothing like someone hating you on your new purchase. "you should have used the search fuction"


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

IDOCTORTREES;807606 said:


> Just got my truck . To dark for pics I will do some pics this weekend. Drove it to dinner .Man I love it...


WADE :waving: Umm....b'out those pics  ya think we'll see them anytime soon?

Just throwin the word out


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

juspayme;808511 said:


> 2COR517;803745 said:
> 
> 
> > Not to be a (fill in the blank with your favorite explicative) here, but I would have looked for feedback BEFORE buying the truck.[/QUOTEnothing like someone hating you on your new purchase. "you should have used the search fuction"


What? Who hates whom, for buying what?

BTW, It's hard to search on a product that is quite new. Wade's been around a while, and would know if anything had been posted about the truck.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

You guys are too *mulch.* Wade, pics now  !


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

97 posts in and still no pics.:realmad:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

ServiceOnSite;808720 said:


> 97 posts in and still no pics.:realmad:


Yeah, but less than half of the post actually have anything to do with the truck in question


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah i dont think i've seen this many threads go this deep waiting for something....but then again we know its wade so the pics will be well worth it!


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

wow talk about a hijacked thread


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Cant wait to see these pictures


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

where are those pictures wade, your really pulling us along


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

Isn't this the truth


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

Dang I was hoping by the time I got to the end of the thread there would at least be a pic. 34k for that truck is awesome, wish I had one real bad.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

6 pages on this thread and no picture of this truck. That has to be some kind of PS record.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i hate to keep this rolling, but since the pics still havent come, i thought why not? i just did a quick search on several diesel forums and have heard times for cab removal as low as 30-45 minutes. 

umm and bigdave, in case you havent read it before when i posted, i like the cummins motors! i like the way dodges look, ive even been pricing out 5500's to add to our company. jeez i was just responded to what you posted, no fanboy drooling on this side of the table...


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

are there ever going to be pics of this thing!!?!?!?!!?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

ServiceOnSite;812405 said:


> are there ever going to be pics of this thing!!?!?!?!!?


Nope, but there are a whole lot of us that look every day for some.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*dont know about anyone else but im over it :crying:good luck with the new truck wade*


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cet;812437 said:


> Nope, but there are a whole lot of us that look every day for some *reason*


Hey, I finished that sentence for you LOL


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

thread hijacked...or am I too late for that??

well i think wade lost his new truck among his other larger trucks in his massive shop...

using wade's new truck as an inspiration, i searched for some dodge's that i might consider for our next dumptruck.

heres one ready for winter!


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

wade must be pretty busy!!


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

ProTouchGrounds;812764 said:


> thread hijacked...or am I too late for that??
> 
> well i think wade lost his new truck among his other larger trucks in his massive shop...
> 
> ...


That's a nice set up. I personally would want to use the slide in sander rather than the under tailgate one. for the simple fact that you don't have to tip the bed back to spread material. I'm not sure why, but the front end of the truck looks to low with the plow on. Maybe it's the way I'm looking at it.

Thoughts?
Aaron


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

That Dodge is nice looking but wow no front end ground clearance.:salute:


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

fireman89;813205 said:


> That Dodge is nice looking but wow no front end ground clearance.:salute:


are you looking at the end of blade or at the mount? it looks like theres about 6 inches or so under the mount


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

nickplowing1972;813217 said:


> are you looking at the end of blade or at the mount? it looks like theres about 6 inches or so under the mount


both, IMO a truck that size would have a higher ground clearance. The roads in New England are totally crap, so ground clearance does play an important role.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

That truck needs better front end suport that is was to low for a truck like that.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

cat320;813242 said:


> That truck needs better front end suport that is was to low for a truck like that.


my '96 dodge 3/4 ton, sits higher in the front end with the plow on.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i believe it may be a 2x4 truck, thats why the low clearance up front, although all dodge 45-5500's have the 7K front axle standard, so the carrying capacity would be the same between a 2 and 4 wheel drive truck, just different clearances.

heres the link to the page:
http://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/medium-duty-trucks/find/listing/2008-DODGE-4500-95212890


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Wouldnt want to plow with the poor visibility out the back window.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

augerandblade;813252 said:


> Wouldnt want to plow with the poor visibility out the back window.


thats what mirrors are for 
that truck looks like a 4x4 just looks like the mount sits pretty low on the truck.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

ProTouchGrounds;813248 said:


> i believe it may be a 2x4 truck, thats why the low clearance up front, although all dodge 45-5500's have the 7K front axle standard, so the carrying capacity would be the same between a 2 and 4 wheel drive truck, just different clearances.
> 
> heres the link to the page:
> http://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/medium-duty-trucks/find/listing/2008-DODGE-4500-95212890


That's what it's looking like, they normally state that's its a 4wd in the ad.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Pro Touch,

How many cubic yards of salt, topsoil, stonedust or *Mulch* would you be able to fit in the dump box? I've been debating on gettin somethin similar like the F-550, but decisions get over ruled cuz our dump trailers can fit wayy more! :bluebounc


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

I hear you about the dump trailers, but the way I look at it is that a dump truck is more versatile. a dump trailer can be used for only hauling materials, and if its big enough, a skid steer inside.

with an f550, say the truck is a 19500gvwr, and the truck tares out at 10K, thats 9K payload (legally, we all know what we would put in there, me i dont think the truck would hesitate with 12K payload)

9K payload gives you 4.5 yards soil, approx 10 yards mulch if the box is big enough.

stick a 4 yard salt dogg salter in the back and youd be good to go, plus the dump can fit in back yards, i know i get do alot of deliveries b/c the yard i get stuff from only has 750's as the smallest truck, and wont go off a driveway.

but compare the cost of a dump trailer to an f550, 6-10K vs. 50+K and of course the trailer wins out. any truck we get must be able to plow, it has to earn its keep around here.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Right now there are some GMC 5500's at good prices. Cab and chassis for $40-$45,000 and with aluminum boxes for mid $50's. These are 4X4's.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

cet;813354 said:


> Right now there are some GMC 5500's at good prices. Cab and chassis for $40-$45,000 and with aluminum boxes for mid $50's. These are 4X4's.


That's pretty reasonable. Once it's time to get a truck in the 17,500-19,500 range, I will seriously be considering the GMC's / Chevy's,

Aaron


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

4x4 GM 45/5500s are huge! they look like beasts, its a pretty substantial difference in the stance between the four bys and 2 wheel drive units.

the only bad thing ive heard about the med. duty line from gm is the poor quality of the cab, inside and out, other than that ive heard that the frame and everything else is pretty good.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

ProTouchGrounds;813428 said:


> 4x4 GM 45/5500s are huge! they look like beasts, its a pretty substantial difference in the stance between the four bys and 2 wheel drive units.
> 
> the only bad thing ive heard about the med. duty line from gm is the poor quality of the cab, inside and out, other than that ive heard that the frame and everything else is pretty good.


My only thing is, the overall size, I think that it's a lot easier to get an F550 vs a Chevy 5500 to back in a yard and dump a load of material, or if one of the lawn maintenance trucks went down, I think that it might be easier to use a "lower" truck. But the big thing is, I haven't had the chance to drive one of the Chevy's so don't hold me to my statements. It really depends on your use of the truck. But In the end, I would probably get a chevy.
Thoughts?
Aaron


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

plowmaster07;813505 said:


> It really depends on your use of the truck. But In the end, I would probably get a Ford.
> Thoughts?
> Aaron


Great choice, I knew you would!


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

creativedesigns;813508 said:


> horrible choice, I knew you would!


Good try man! but try harder! 

Let me leave it at, I won't walk past a ford when it's time to buy, to at least take a look.

Happy Now?????


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

augerandblade;813252 said:


> Wouldnt want to plow with the poor visibility out the back window.


You don't have mirrors?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;813825 said:


> You don't have mirrors?


Those are for checking your hair. And stuff.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> Those are for checking your hair. And stuff.


and for figuring out what you just backed into.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

2COR517;813827 said:


> Those are for checking your hair. And stuff.


I kinda pictured you beeing bald tho.  :waving:


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;813825 said:


> You don't have mirrors?


I use the mirrors more than I look behind me.  I also have the wide view mirrors up front by the bumper (they work awesome for the trailer). Maybe I should look behind me every now and then. lol.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Talk about a thread that has gone off the trail didn't Wade buy a 5500? lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2COR517;813827 said:


> Those are for checking your hair. And stuff.


Ahh, so you have one of those mirrors that make things appear larger than reality?

   xysport

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

creativedesigns;814101 said:


> I kinda pictured you beeing bald tho.  :waving:


That must be because you can sense my wisdom and maturity in my posts. And of course everyone associates being bald with old and smart.


----------



## terracon (Jun 17, 2009)

cet;813354 said:


> Right now there are some GMC 5500's at good prices. Cab and chassis for $40-$45,000 and with aluminum boxes for mid $50's. These are 4X4's.


The deals are good because GM shut down the line in Michigan that makes them. The Kodiak and Topkick lines have been cancelled http://www.government-fleet.com/Cha...y-Truck-Production-Ceases.aspx?interstitial=1

GM will honor the warranties but's a little unsettling buying a dead brand. Sort of like buying a Sterling truck.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

If i could get what i want for a 1/3 of the price i would get it . it's a no brainer they still have to make parts for them reguardess I think the gm was a better unit all around they just needed a better diesel plant but you could not beet the visablity turn radius and roommy cab with room for plety of upfitter switches they just messed up getting 4wd out there it took too long for something they new every one wanted the only other draw back was the price just too high for what you are getting but now the price is where it should be but they don't make them anymore.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i keep hearing about the awesome turning radius of the c45/5500's. now when guys say this, are they comparing the 4x2 or the 4x4 trucks? because they use a completely different axle, beam type on the 4x2's and round type on the 4x4 models, where on a 450/550 there is still a round axle regardless if its 4x2 or 4x4.

so im wondering if the different axle on the 4x4 c45/5500's will not have as good turning radius as the 4x2 models and therefore be more on par with what everyone claims the 450/550's are.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

i have been out of town and working,and getting truck upfit have pics know trying to upload


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Nice deal Wade. My buddy wants to get that size truck with a flat bed. The Fords are like 46,000 out the door. Are these trcuks really selling for that cheap? With the price diffrence, I dont care if its a dodge lol.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

We are going to plow tonight 5 - 7 tonight


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

34k for truck 6500 for plow 8000 for sander


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

yes!!!!! Finally pictures!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Haha, pics are here! Sure beats gettin the 5500 for price difference on the F-550. You save a bundle $payup Very impressive fleet Wade! :salute:

Bring on the Snow....


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

That thing looks sweet Wade! Hope you get what they said for snow in your area tonight!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

My next new plow will likely be the V-XT. Is that the 9-2? Going to put wings on it?


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

2COR517;818476 said:


> My next new plow will likely be the V-XT. Is that the 9-2? Going to put wings on it?


Seems big enough as it is! Heres a vid from 06 & Enzo made last year


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Wings are on order it is a 9.2


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

IDOCTORTREES;818430 said:


> 34k for truck 6500 for plow 8000 for sander


$8000 for the sander !!! wow I think the most ive payed for a 4 yd ss was $5500.00 o well


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

4.5 yrd stainless


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

Glad to see pics have arrived! 

Nice looking rig, Wade. Hope it does well for you. It looks like you set it up nicely.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

I love the truck and plow, I hope to reach your level of success and business prowess someday.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

looks sweet! Those plow lights look like they are pointing into the sky, no?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

ya i will ajust them


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

10,000 views and we finally see the truck. Looks nice, hope you get to use it tonight. If I could find a similar deal, think I'd buy one of the new ram 5500's


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Wade look nice good luck with it. nice and clean looking i see you got the poly vs of the xt . is that a 9' dump body?


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

Awesome truck. Where and how did you get it for that price, if that 34K includes the dump body? Why poly instead of the steel plow?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

I bought the truck out of MI . Yes it came with the dump body. Poly ? Its what they had .


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Yep 9 ft works great


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Superior L & L;818520 said:


> $8000 for the sander !!! wow I think the most ive payed for a 4 yd ss was $5500.00 o well


I'm sure it wasn't plumbed and had a controller. Also if you can buy a new 4 yard stanless for $5500 please tell me where, so I can go buy one. Nice truck Wade good luck with it.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks jd best of luck to you this winter bud...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

IDOCTORTREES;818421 said:


>


Nice looking truck I'll take 2.....in Red


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

IDOCTORTREES;818428 said:


> We are going to plow tonight 5 - 7 tonight


Been watching the weather out your way.

Good luck Wade and nice looking truck.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Its here for real ,Lots of snow today,


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Awesome looking truck, good luck with it


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

Is it just me or does the truck look like its already squatting with just the spreader in the back?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

It is------Dam. I will have to get some airbags


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

I did have 4 yrds in it


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

IDOCTORTREES;819625 said:


> I did have 4 yrds in it


Just get 2 extra leaves on each axle, more cost effective.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I would suggest the airbags. They won't stiffen the ride when you are empty.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

IDOCTORTREES;819625 said:


> I did have 4 yrds in it


I was gonna say, that looks loaded. That's how professional trucks should look, very nice!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice looking truck! How is the plowing going?


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh ok, I thought the spreader was empty since its new and all. And yes airbags are the way to go, I have them on my truck and it rides great full or loaded.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

All is well we plowed 2 nights, More on the way tonight......


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Nice truck, looks sick..... But why is there no city, state, dot #, and/or phone number on your truck?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PremierLand;820777 said:


> Nice truck, looks sick..... But why is there no city, state, dot #, and/or phone number on your truck?


Maybe because he lives in a state where other than Max Baucus there aren't a whole bunch of bureaucrats trying to destroy business??

Or maybe he hasn't had time yet.

How much snow did you end up with Wade? Pretty early for you, isn't it?


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

Better get crete in here to tell him that he has to give more money to the gov. and if he doesn't he is not operating a profitable and legit business. That the DOT is going to pull him over shut down his business write him 1000's of dollars worth of tickets and he'll never be able to plow snow or cut another limb


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Just did not put the Dot #s on at the time of the pic. No big deal. On now


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

still snowing here day 3


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I saw on the news alot of cold weather your way. now you can get some action shots of your 5500 in action .


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

9 on sunday


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

2COR517;819807 said:


> I would suggest the airbags. They won't stiffen the ride when you are empty.


I don't think it's his personal comfort ride


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

snowman4;821197 said:


> I don't think it's his personal comfort ride


I suppose that's true......

I still like the adjustability of the bags.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Someone really needs to post a video of a 5500 or 4500 pushing snow.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I second that. Nice truck, great price. Congrats.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice Truck!


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

bump for a good thread


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice truck for a dodge


----------



## deere13 (Feb 14, 2010)

Mackman;972456 said:


> Nice truck for a dodge


 your driving a ford so i wouldn't be talking


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

deere13;1001163 said:


> your driving a ford so i wouldn't be talking


Your new, don't have much room to stir the ***** either.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Mark13;1001168 said:


> Your new, don't have much room to stir the ***** either.


Thats right Mark


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Mark13;1001168 said:


> Your new, don't have much room to stir the ***** either.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

deere13;1001163 said:


> your driving a ford so i wouldn't be talking











SHAZAAAAAM!!!!! - stolen from another forum.
BTW newbie keep it civil till you get some decent posts or prsport (get a steppin')


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

agreed, everyone has there favorite
Nice truck Wade!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

deere13;1001163 said:



> your driving a ford so i wouldn't be talking


Quick way to make a lot of members hate you. Myself included.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

SWEET truck, looks awesome. 

Don't think I could have put a 9' V on it though, my dream plow is a Blizzard 8611


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

I'LL take a cummins over a powder joke anyday. But i like the leaf springs on the front end easier to beef up. but hey they all have thier problems. at least he don't drive a chevy, REAL TRUCKS DON'T WEAR BOW TIES.


----------



## deere13 (Feb 14, 2010)

fireboy5722;1007099 said:


> I'LL take a cummins over a powder joke anyday. But i like the leaf springs on the front end easier to beef up. but hey they all have thier problems. at least he don't drive a chevy, REAL TRUCKS DON'T WEAR BOW TIES.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:i dont mind chevys just fords i dont like to rip off the consumer. some people like fords thats ok i dont and thats just my opinion each to their own


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey Wade, have you run into any issues while in transport? IIRC another member had an overheating problem while the blade was up and he was just told to keep it under 40mph by the dealer. Im looking into the 5500 or 550's for this year and there are some great prices on the dodges, but i dont want to deal with overheating issues.


----------



## deere13 (Feb 14, 2010)

ProTouchGrounds;1007341 said:


> Hey Wade, have you run into any issues while in transport? IIRC another member had an overheating problem while the blade was up and he was just told to keep it under 40mph by the dealer. Im looking into the 5500 or 550's for this year and there are some great prices on the dodges, but i dont want to deal with overheating issues.


did it have the snow plow prep package or tow prep cause one of them i forget which one has added radiatorsfor added cooling


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

snowplow prep is oftentimes a different radiator clutch.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I wish one of you bigger companies would have a little shootout for us. Show us in videos what you like and dislike about these 4500,5500 dodge ford chev


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

ProTouchGrounds;1007341 said:


> Hey Wade, have you run into any issues while in transport? IIRC another member had an overheating problem while the blade was up and he was just told to keep it under 40mph by the dealer. Im looking into the 5500 or 550's for this year and there are some great prices on the dodges, but i dont want to deal with overheating issues.


I run at 75mph on the highway with 4 tons of salt and blade up. no overheating here


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice truck...


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Wade, you should edit your first post to tell new readers of where the pics are....... Pg 7/8?? Great looking truck. As for the overheating is it the truck or the type of plow that makes them overheat??? Some moleboards will sit closer to the rad than others causing a lack of air movement.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

not sure, but there was a thread on here of a guy with a 5500 that had overheating issues and the dealer didnt want to deal with it.


----------

